# Had to move the last of the snow around



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The one place I plow called and needed the small piles all around the lot to me moved ,so I just piled it in one spot with my Boss V plow and Ford truck.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

You haven't pushed that much snow in your life.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;1036549 said:


> You haven't pushed that much snow in your life.


I plowed more snow in one hour then you did all year!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

grandview;1036550 said:


> I plowed more snow in one hour then you did all year!


My windshield wipers move more snow then you do.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Camden;1036576 said:


> My windshield wipers move more snow then you do.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

From the looks of it, I'd say your rear bumper got more action than your plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;1036576 said:


> My windshield wipers move more snow then you do.


My defrosters melted more snow then your wipers moved!



coldcoffee;1036595 said:


> From the looks of it, I'd say your rear bumper got more action than your plow.


Why waste a trip going backwards,might as well push some snow.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

You wish you could pile that much snow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

thesnowman269;1036590 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


x2..............


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

That Ford truck can handle that no problem! Same with the Boss plow!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

f250man;1036609 said:


> You wish you could pile that much snow.


Jealous,because you never seen that much snow at one time!:waving:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

**** I have seen and plowed that much snow before don't forget I get lake effect snow to.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

1 coat of fluid film on the plow and pile moves fast


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Typical Ford, broke down while going into the pile.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No break downs there, but I did plow a lot of clothes left in the parking lot by those Canadians trying to avoid the duty tax at the border!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice job, what did you do the other 23.5 hours of the day,


----------

